# lang/expect problem



## xwwu (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Friends:

I have problem with lang/expect porting. The message is:


```
===>  Building for tk-8.4.19_2,2
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   tkAppInit.o -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84/work/tk8.4.19/unix -ltk84  -L/usr/local/lib -ltcl84  -L/usr
/local/lib -lX11  -lm -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib -o wish
/usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.4: undefined reference to `yp_get_default_domain@FBSD_1.0'
/usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.4: undefined reference to `yp_master@FBSD_1.0'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84/work/tk8.4.19/unix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/expect.
```

Help me please! Thnaks a lot.


----------



## xwwu (Dec 7, 2009)

*(solved)*

solved by upgrade python.


----------

